

The Smartest Unknown Indian Entrepreneur - ideas101
http://www.forbes.com/2008/02/22/mitra-zoho-india-tech-inter-cx_sm_0222mitra.html

======
senthil_rajasek
This Princeton U alumni page
[http://www.ee.princeton.edu/people/alumni/iss/?id=77bc6af36d...](http://www.ee.princeton.edu/people/alumni/iss/?id=77bc6af36de29b9fcc86e64ae1273c10)
has a nice write up on some of his other efforts like jambav.com and his
efforts to improve higher education in India. I've been following Sridhar's
blog for quite some time since his adventnet days. What I like about him,
other than the fact the we both went to the same high school :-), is the fact
that his talent and energy is directed at solving some of the local
business/social needs and thus creating unique products and a whole new cycle
of innovation.

